# Stimulation via fake fish



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I wasn't quite sure where to place this, but I was thinking about extra stimulation for my betta. I've been checking eBay for second hand aquariums in the hope a decently-sized one would pop up at a decent price.

Rather than find aquariums I came across ornaments that were actually plastic, floating fish. These fish can appear as though they are swimming if the water has a current... I've come to realize that they are the same type of fish you can get in those aquarium lamp things (tall plastic tubes that you fill with water, they come with fake fish that "swim" up and down the tube due to a bubbler).

These are being advertised as real aquarium ornaments and I'm wondering what your opinions are with regards to the use of them in betta tanks. I've been trying to find some plain ping pong balls to offer my betta as something to poke at and bob around as they float (I've read that this can offer them additional stimulation)... but we actually have an unused fish lamp downstairs that has some plastic jellyfish and the like in. I was wondering if anyone knows if they'd be considered safe for aquariums?

Any thoughts about them? As they are brightly coloured and floating would they cause additional stress? I'd want to avoid that, so I hope you don't mind me asking .


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure about fish lamps. o.o But, it could work like a ping pong ball, but for some bettas it could cause stress. Shiloh, would aim to murder the fake fish :lol: while let's say.... Riddle would get stressed and sick


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Hm. I've got this teeny tiny plastic goldfish that I once tied to a string and tried to see if they would interact with it. They were more scared of it than anything else. >.>


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you both for the responses! I suppose it's down to the personality of the fish. I may give it a go when I'm feeling more confident.. or I may stick to plain old ping pong balls heheh.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I think I'd try it :3 with Shiloh when he is feeling better. He is a downright killer, thanks to killer fish hurting my poor boy!


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Aww. I hope he recovers soon! I'll grab the little jellyfish and give them a thorough rinsing (just to be on the safe side) and try them in a while. Hehe.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

so, what is a fish lamp? like a lava lamp?


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

It's a little like a lava lamp, yes, but without any chemicals. It's a tall tube fitted with a colour changing light and a large airstone. You fill it with water, add the plastic fish and turn the lamp on; once it's on the bubbles cause a current which moves the fish and makes it look like they're swimming (their tails are attached with a plastic clip that enables them to move).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

oh, THAT's cool =D


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah! I was given one for Christmas a couple of years ago. Unfortunately I don't have anywhere to put it in my bedroom so it's sat unused downstairs .


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

aww :/ I have 3 tanks in my room >.> no room for more tanks x) the other one is upstairs. Plus, today, I am going to the pet store to rescue a betta. Often I come across sick bettas, so I will take the one in most desperate need - or maybe 2.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I would absolutely love a second betta but right now I'm sticking to a single aquarium until my medical situation improves. I think it's great that you take them in and nurse them back to health!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Thanks. Well, it's all for the betta rescue program I'm doing, hey? I've done it with so many bettas... and some were a hit and miss (Admiral) but most recovered and now have happy homes elsewhere, or with me (Shiloh)

I totally want to try the fake fish for Shiloh the tailbbiter though... see if it helps xD


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope it does. I'll let you know how Kaze handles them... apparently the lamp is down in the shed, so it'll probably have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That'll be cool to know


----------

